# Topic Merge



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

just got back from having a couple of jars only to find that hints and tips has been merged with photography!!

well what a shame, was just getting into a nice, at a tangent feel about this forum, and then it's jumbled up with

hints and tips.

anybody else feel the same or is it just me?

Jon Webb


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

smartidog said:


> just got back from having a couple of jars only to find that hints and tips has been merged with photography!!
> 
> well what a shame, was just getting into a nice, at a tangent feel about this forum, and then it's jumbled up with
> 
> ...


The forum may have evolved whilst you were having a couple. Dunner worry about it.


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

Stan said:


> smartidog said:
> 
> 
> > just got back from having a couple of jars only to find that hints and tips has been merged with photography!!
> ...


WOW thanks stan i feel alot better now knowing that alcohol its the cause of evolution!!

makes all my efforts over the years feel worth while, it's scary to think where we would be if

we had not had this wonderful tool to help our evolution along over the years, will now go out

at lunchtime to do my bit for humanity.

cheers stan

jon webb (martyr)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

There wasn't really enough traffic to justify two separate forums.


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

JoT said:


> There wasn't really enough traffic to justify two separate forums.


Hi JoT,

Had my suspicions that is what it may have been, just had been using it quite a bit

myself lately.

cheers

jon webb


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmm, seems a wierd to mix watchmaking and photography in the same sub forum... But thats just my opinion.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok we will sort it out this week and have a seperate photography forum .... you better post in it though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

smartidog said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > smartidog said:
> ...


Things don't change very often on the forum Jon, and when they do it's a bit of a shock (even with alcohol or opiate analgesics doing their work  ).

The mods are making a few changes and I'm sure they'll get it sorted out in the end, although, this is the first time they've had full access to all the intricacies of the forum software. When I was a mod I had no such access and I'm sure the lads will have to learn how to get to grips with things.

They'll sort it out and keep things running smoothly, I'm sure of that.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Changed again ....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> Changed again ....


You bugger.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Changed again ....
> ...


PG made me do it after the other two made me merge it in teh first place


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It looks pretty good, to be honest. :wink1:


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Much better! now, where is my camera? :cheers:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

OK so where are all the photographers? Moan moan moan when we merged the forums so come on guys get posting now you have a dedicated place


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

I should have a few incomings this week, so I'll get busy with the camera then!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

To paraphrase the man in the big hat...

"You can please all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannotplease all the people all the time"


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> To paraphrase the man in the big hat...
> 
> "You can please all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannotplease all the people all the time"


Don't you start otherwise you will be banished to the Vintage Watch Place


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JoT said:


> OK so where are all the photographers? Moan moan moan when we merged the forums so come on guys get posting now you have a dedicated place


Ungrateful photographers :no: I think you should punish them by replacing the photography forum with a drawing forum.

That'll teach them.

Then again, we might end up with more of Toshi's masterpieces 










I suppose it's fine the way it is then :lol:


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

JoT said:


> OK so where are all the photographers? Moan moan moan when we merged the forums so come on guys get posting now you have a dedicated place


HI Jot,

Still here mate, but v busy at work, and also trying to figure out how to use my new camera

that I got yesterday. Gonna blame Tom Radford for that, as he kept twisting my arm at weekend, I

finally gave up the fight and got my nikon.(I think it was a smile of approval on my 710's face

when I came home with it.....or did she have wind!)

cheers all

Jon Webb


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

smartidog said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > OK so where are all the photographers? Moan moan moan when we merged the forums so come on guys get posting now you have a dedicated place
> ...


  Nothing to do with me! :clap:

Which one did you go for in the end? If you need any help with it, just send me a message!


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

It seems to me Odd to combine Watch Hints and Tips with Photography. Advice on Watchmaking is generally very Different from advice on Taking Photographs; you do not generally have to keep a Watch Light-tight, nor measure the Performance of a Camera in Different Orientations.


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> smartidog said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Hi Tom,

went into a fairly local long established photographic shop(rather than mega type electrical store)

and ended up walking out with a d3000 with 18-55 vr lens kit,(at Â£410 which is about internet prices) seems

to be the latest out in the nikon entry level range.

send you a message.............i could write you a book!!

all tips gratefully received.

Jon Webb


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice! Yes that is Nikon's latest camera, albeit the entry level one. Will still deliver the goods though!

Gool luck with it!


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> Nice! Yes that is Nikon's latest camera, albeit the entry level one. Will still deliver the goods though!
> 
> Gool luck with it!


well if i really get into it i figure that i can upgrade, did not want to spend an extra god knows

what just to get started down dslr route.

cheers

Jon Webb


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Exactly. You will be better off getting good lenses before upgrading the body anyhow.

Plus lenses tend to keep their value better than bodies, so you can sell them on easier.


----------

